# How many Neon's in a 5-gallon



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey, I was wondering how many neons/other tetras would be ok in a 5 gallon, please give me your opinion on the 5 gallon hex, and the five gallon traditional, rectangle. I will have bubbles but no filtration, rocks and would also like an opinion on if I should use live plants or just fake. I would like to have a snail and some ghost shrimp in there (possibly).

Mainly, ideal # of tetras in a 5 gal hex?
Ideal # of tetras in a 5 gal rectangle?
Should I plant, or use fake plants?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Would be best to have filtration. Snails are dirty creatures so if no filter I opt to not get a snail. Can you not find a small box or sponge filter that would work for the 5 gallon. I use both kinds in mine and they do just fine.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I could leave out the snail, I'd love to get a filter but that would have to come a bit later... Running low on cash but my tank is too full right now.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

4 neons in the hex, 6 in the rectangle.

Use live plants. If you can't use a filter, then the plants will replace a filter quite nicely and do wonders for your neons. In fact, with a lot of plants you can keep more neons


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

None in my opinion, rasbora hengelis would be more suitable as they stay smaller.


----------

